# Rezept des Monats



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Im eigenen Saft schmoren bringt nicht nur in der Sauna was
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=dorschschmoren


----------

